
Danish Study: We Don’t Know How Well Antidepressants Work’ [pdf] - sahin-boydas
https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/bmjopen/9/6/e024886.full.pdf
======
WheelsAtLarge
Antidepressants work but they don't work for everyone and they are probably
too quickly prescribed too. There are people that have had no improvements
with talk therapy but have changed with a simple pill. I think that the
problem is that the filters that point to the people that really need them are
faulty and people that really can't benefit from their use are being
prescribed them.

I suspect that there are no incentives to tighten the filters since it would
mean less sales therefore less money to the companies that sell them.

